# Soccer player in desperate need of a diet plan



## cccsoccerplaya (Sep 9, 2003)

never before have a had to watch my diet closely, but now i seem to just eat and eat and eat junk food all day, and its slowing me down soo much.  im 17, 5'7", and about 140 lbs. 3 months ago i weighed 125.  my time on my 40 has gone up a huge amount. i need some kind of diet i can follow. could someone please help me with a diel plan.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 9, 2003)

First of all, read the stickys at the top of this forum...educate yourself.  Secondly, post a typical days eating with times and amounts and we can start there.  

You know junk food is bad...why do you eat it?  Every time you eat crap you're making your soccer career go down the tubes...think about that the next time you put crap in your mouth.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2003)

Exactly. We need to know how much you have been eatting. Post a sample of a regular days food log...even if its ugly


----------



## cccsoccerplaya (Sep 9, 2003)

alright its pretty damn ugly but......
6:00 wake up
7:00 powdered donuts and eggs and a frappicino
10:30 two happy jacks, two sodas, peanut butter and jelly sandwich, pringles, and oreos
2:30 bowl of cereal
4:00 fries, soda, and burger
6:30 ice cream with banna and strawberries
7:00 dinner(whatever my mom cooks)
9:00 cereal
11:00 eggs
12:00 toast 2-4 slices
1:00 go to bed


and i did read the stickys

i have never had a problem with eating junk food and playing soccer, it has never affected me until now.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

Damn and that's ugly!


----------



## cccsoccerplaya (Sep 9, 2003)

yeah i need to know what foods i should eat at what times.  how much water i should take in a day. if i should take creatine.


----------



## Sweep14 (Sep 9, 2003)

The main thing you need to do is just quit eating all that junk. It may be hard,  but when you stop eating that junk u'll really notice the difference quickly. Instead of oreos make some helthy cookies. You can find alot of recipes in the recipe forum, and most of them are accually quite tasty. Instead of those sodas drink water, and instead of regular ice cream, get the low fat sugar free kind. It's easy to get used to. You should start off slowly, because by just stoping eating junk food all together you'll end up eating it again withen a week. I hope this helps. And by the way, I play soccer too.


----------



## cccsoccerplaya (Sep 9, 2003)

should i take creatine..... will it slow me down?


----------



## fluffy (Sep 10, 2003)

Creatine will not make much difference one way or another. You'll be able to run at top speed for a couple of seconds longer, that's it. Your weight will also go up a little bit due to water retention. Cleaning up your diet will have hundred times more effect than any supp you can take at this point


----------



## NOTD (Sep 10, 2003)

So according to your diet... you only get 5 hours of sleep?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2003)

You need to search, read and educate yourself about proper nutrition.  Start out by reading the sticky Newbies Start Here at the top of this forum and search and read and learn.


----------



## cccsoccerplaya (Sep 10, 2003)

yes, 5 hours of sleep is all i get.... sometimes i can get an hour more in at school


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cccsoccerplaya *_
> should i take creatine..... will it slow me down?



if anything creatine will make you faster not slower!

helps stop your muscles from getting so tired (decreases recovery time)

I play basketball and when I'm on creatine I feel like I can play forever (the effects of creatine are so noticeable)

You need to sort out your diet first man, might take time but slowly change part of it to more healthier substitues

I used to have a poor diet, started changing it about 3 years ago and i'm always finding ways to make it better

Start by adding some fruit, and replace some of them McDonalds with sandwiches/jackets/pasta/salads... you gotta do it man if your serious bout this (or else you'll lack the edge over other guys with healthier diets than you)

peace


----------



## cccsoccerplaya (Sep 11, 2003)

thanks man. a lot of ppl have told me creatine would slow me down because of the water retention.


what are "jackets"?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2003)

Whoah- your diet looks like mine post comp

Seriously though- diet is 80% of what you look like. No matter what you do physically or in the gym, if you diet is shit, you will be holding yourself back...bigtime.


----------

